# Anyone know how to adjust the volume of ride requests on the new app?



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

The old one allowed you to adjust it. This one seems to be on full blast permanently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mordred said:


> The old one allowed you to adjust it. This one seems to be on full blast permanently.


Delete App . ..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm confused now...

Some drivers complaining...

That they are not getting any pings...

And you seem to be getting too many...8>O

Rakos


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Use any volume locker app. In the old Uber app, it was the alarm volume.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Haha...my bad...

I was thinking quantity of ride pings...

Not the actual sound volume...8>)

Doooh!

Rakos


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No sound most of the time for me. 

Pretty tech savvy but can't figure it out. I can hear a faint logon sound. All volume settings are maxed out, no Bluetooth, no charging cable...and still no sound.

In Lyft there's no sound until the frigging map starts talking then I shut it up again.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sledge hammer.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Sledge hammer.


Yeah, but it's a newish phone that I like so I can't do that. I have given that option a lot of thought.


----------

